# Exteris Audio Comments/Questions/Answers Thread



## Jerry_at_Exteris (Oct 29, 2012)

Dear HTS Members:
I'm starting this thread to establish an ongoing channel for posting comments/questions
to Exteris Audio. This thread will be added to the Home Audio Speakers forum as a
"sticky thread". Please feel free to contact us anytime.

We've already received several comments to the Welcome Announcement Sonnie posted 
a few days ago. In fact, one of the comments suggested that our products will suffer from
a "limited market". 

Obviously, we tried to increase the size of our market by not just producing outdoor products
to be used exclusively outdoors, but by producing speakers that look and sound good enough 
to be used indoors as well - moved from outdoors to indoors to outdoors with the seasons
if so desired. 

Since all vendors want their products to appeal to an "unlimited" market, We would love some 
more feedback on this specific subject:

How do you view the market viability of our products? What changes would increase our
marketability in your opinion?


Thanks,
Jerry

Exteris Audio


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Jerry,

thanks for the opportunity to comment. My wife and I have lived in Houston for about a year now and have a shaded patio we can enjoy just about year round. Of course, I see it as another spot to stick a stereo system. :yes:

I had considered mounting some small speakers to the side of the house and wiring them to a receiver inside, but I like the idea of the self contained EA300SW system. Don't have that much cash set aside yet, but I think it's a really cool option. I'm looking forward to the HTS review.

I like the unique stone veneer, and it makes a lot of sense for an outdoor speaker. Some wood grain finishes might attract a few more "indoor" buyers if you're looking to expand your market.

Based on the specs, I see the built-in head unit has the ability to connect to mp3 players. I connect my phone to my car stereo in pretty much the same way and I'd hate to live without that feature. Any plans to offer wireless connectivity on the EA300SW - something like bluetooth or maybe airplay? For an outdoor system it would be really handy to be able to stream music from mobile phones or tablets, without the need for a wired connection. I'm thinking pool party with lots of friends bringing their own devices/playlists and switching it up every couple hours.


----------



## Jerry_at_Exteris (Oct 29, 2012)

Peter,
Thanks for the feedback.

Yes, we've been looking at offering another model with either a dedicated mp3
input via 3.5mm plug to provide universal connectivity or going the wireless/bluetooth
route. We could probably include both options in one system. This new model would
probably increase the amp power by 2x, so you could really get your neighbors attention 

Also, there are a lot of aftermarket BT modules that you should be able to plug into the 
300SW head unit to support wireless input as well.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

From the exteris give away discussion thread-



> On-board automated forced air ventilation and heating




Some options that might be worth considering:


RF remote. Universal makes a nice affordable setup. 
Balanced Audio (for SACD, etc) would help give these speakers some "street cred" with some audiophiles
A nice high end marine head unit (alpine?) and high end marine amp (alpine), as an option or upgrade will increase allure. 
To enhance mobility make them out of a lighter (thick plate) material like the aluminum used on a 747 wing or carbon fiber*. 
Finish options like corian instead of travertine. 
Adding "suitcase luggage" wheels to the bottom rear and a hidden recessed handle on the top rear.
Speakers with built in powered subwoofers in each channel, like those old Paradigm towers from a decade ago (or more)which looked a lot like Monitor 7 with a sub built in to the left or right side of the case. (college parties rejoice)
*A bookshelf or compact version*, not every one likes large tower speakers (wives). 
A wireless connection between right and left would increase appeal. Not everyone wants wires between two speakers; especially something that is meant to be portable. This would reduce the set up and teardown chore from indoor to outdoor and eliminate a trip hazzard. With wireless you also have the possibility for full 5.1 outdoor sound. 
To be used indoors, they must look like indoor speakers. Piano Black Gloss and High Gloss white finishes would help the wife acceptance factor for indoor use. Possibly a stainless steel and/or teak wood veneer. 
A DVD (or BD) player and Video output for people who have outdoor TVs. Outdoor kitchens are growing in popularity. 
*WiFi DLNA for music streaming.* With an external antenna hookup for a cantenna and the like.
*An unpowered version*, just plain speakers for people who already have speaker wires running to their back porch or BBQ area.

*Carbon fiber costs are falling.


----------



## Jerry_at_Exteris (Oct 29, 2012)

8086 said:


> From the exteris give away discussion thread-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Lots of new ideas. Some we've already brainstormed, but many we haven't.
FYI - we do have two "unpowered" models we call "hardwired" which require external 
wired connection to a stereo.

Thanks!


----------

